# My F300 Is Here



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

What do you think of this



















on an Omega bracelet










or on a croc strap



















What do you think??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Horrible.....

Send it to me for disposal..................................









( looks best on bracelet )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done









The F300 is fast coming the forum watch of choice


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool, nice one,

It's a strapper, gotta be on a strap or mesh, Di-Moddel chronissimo works great.

Andy

PS if you prefer a brace I'll gladly swap Outer cases with you


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Neal, I'm glad you like it now you have it.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Like it Neal, these are on my wish list too. Looks like a nice original example, good catch!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bluddy great.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Neal. They're great, aren't they? Just love watching the sweep of the seconds hand.

Congrats

Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice Neal, they sound great don't they!











PhilM said:


> The F300 is fast coming the forum watch of choice


So when you getting yours Phil?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good to me mate, but then I am slightly biased . Personally I prefer the look of the bracelet to the croc strap but as Andy says the chronissimo suits it very well. You could always get rubbered up though.










Cheers,

Gary

P.S Glad you got it now then Neal?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy

How about this?










Always have lots of straps around the house.

Yes Gary, it arrived from Keith safe and sound, thanks.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As we said on PMs it does look nice! Youve gotta love a strapper!

How many do people on here own of these? I think I will start a new thread for us all to out our pics in...









Well if people are showing theirs...


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Omega bracelet for me


----------

